# New Member - Introduction - How to Use Forum?



## Richard H (Jan 31, 2021)

Hi,

As a newbie, could anyone help me with the following, please?

1. What is the 'Quote' box used for when contacting replies?

2. When responding to a topic in the 'Replies' box - are the comments entered there, cascaded to all the forum contributors connected with that topic?

3. Which box should I make a comment in when thanking a contributor for responding to my question?

Many Thanks, in anticipation,

Richard


----------



## Emily (Dec 27, 2020)

Richard H said:


> Hi,
> 
> As a newbie, could anyone help me with the following, please?
> 
> ...


 Hi Richard

Re: question 1, as you can see above, I have quoted your question by clicking on the + in the left hand corner. If I want to quote a section of your post, then I highlight that section and then a box with "quote" pops up which I then click. It allows you to refer to specific comments within the thread so people know what you're referring to I guess. Hope that makes sense. I'm not sure about questions 2 and 3.


----------



## Richard H (Jan 31, 2021)

Thanks Emily, you are a great help.

Richard


----------



## HDAV (Dec 28, 2012)

You can thank a member using the coffee cup symbol in the bottom right of the reply you wish to thank, everyone sees replies (they are public) they only get a notification of the reply if they have requested notifications for that thread


----------



## Rincewind (Aug 25, 2020)

@Richard H Your profile settings and associated may be a tad difficult to find; they were at first for me....so if in doubt about anything then just post a question, there's plenty of people that will be glad to help you :classic_smile:


----------

